# Last question before i order



## BrandonM (May 8, 2013)

I want to know if i can keep 3 roosters and 15 hens together peacefully. It will be 1 barred rock rooster with 5 hens, 1 white rock rooster with 5 hens and 1 dark cornish rooster with 5 hens.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

If your wanting to breed and have pure bred birds you will need 3 coops and 3 pens, one for each breed. If you don't care if you get mixed breeds then they will all be fine together. 3 rooster for 15 hens will be fine and the rooster should all be fine together as well.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Your hens might start showing some feather wear with that ratio...you might want to keep two roosters in a bachelor pad/pen/run until needed for breeding times.


----------



## BrandonM (May 8, 2013)

I would like to keep the roosters in a separate pen but i would love to free range and have roosters on guard.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Keep one on guard and just switch them out ever now and again. Let them all get in practice of free ranging!


----------



## BrandonM (May 8, 2013)

Bee, thats a pretty good idea but someone said that if you separate a rooster from its buddys and then reintroduce him, the will treat him as a stranger and attack them.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

They might...I don't know about that. I've always just provided enough hens for the number of roosters and left it at that. I've never had to pen up any birds except maybe a broody or those waiting to die.


----------

